# My pokemon sprites!



## Whooosh (Jun 15, 2010)

Today i decided to create some custom pokemon sprites, So i set off with ms paint and began.
My first sprite is an amalgymon. Its a mix between about 3or 4pokemon.






 Its kinda rubbish but not too bad for a first try i taught.

Then i got an idea an tried something harder, i began and put this together:





. 

Then i made some cool winges,added them and cleaned upa little:





 I was quite proud of this one.


Then i taught it needed more dark blue so i coloured it mask style cleaned up some more and this is the finished product:





So any tips and feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## redsmas (Jun 16, 2010)

upload them as higher quality images then ask again.
As far as I can see the sprites you cut together haven't blended together very well


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 16, 2010)

yea it looks cut together~ and creepy^^


----------



## Forstride (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, like everyone else said, they look like parts of other sprites cut and pasted into one.  I suggest spriting from scratch.

I've done a few Pokemon sprites from scratch, and it's really not that hard.  The outline is the hardest part, even though it's really not hard, because you have to blend the colors, not just use a black outline (If you want to stick to the actual way of doing it).

Just get a basic shape of what you want to sprite, work out the final shape, and do the details like eyes, wings, etc.


----------

